# July 4th Weekend - Flathead spawning?



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm new to flathead fishing. I have heard that flathead spawn in July and early August making them difficult to locate and catch.

Question: Am I wasting my time to fish Tappan/Piedmont/Clendening over the weekend of the 4th if I want to target flatheads in the backs of shallow bays?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

flatheads are spawning now in SW ohio, caught a couple (8-15lb) 5 days ago that were all scared up. they started a little early this year so hopefully by then they will be feeding regularly again.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

You just never know when the flats will bite on those lakes. Yet your biggest problem will be the number of idiots on the higher horsepower lakes. They will be in all the bays camping out and chasing the fish away.

Rob


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes I agree HOLIDAYS = IDIOTS COMING OUT OF THE WOOD WORKS!

I'm nto fimilair w/ that area, are there any 9.9's w/ some shallow water w/ structure? That could maybe be a better choice. Whatever you do, good luck.


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

During Spawning the females will feed after they lay their eggs, but the males will be guarding the eggs and more then likely won't be feeding. During spawning season i don't stop fishing i just change my approach and locations. 

I don't know anything about any of those lakes except that they are very good flathead lakes. I agree with the rest the the pleasure boaters will be out pretty thick during the day so i would plan on doing all of your flathead fishing at night when the water calms down. But good luck where ever you go.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys! Based upon the multiple warnings, I'll strap the 9.9 Hp on and head for Clendening; this lake is limited to 10 Hp and has plenty of areas to fish where you can get away from traffic, especially after dark.

I usually set up in the back of a bay and spread a few lines off of shore and on the edges of any weed beds. Is this approach still valid for July fishing, or do I need to look for heavy cover to attempt to locate nests?

- Dave


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Should work just remember in Ohio, you have a two pole limit (to be legal)


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

The two pole limit has be somewhat spoiled. I went to Canada last month with my brother, father, and son; they limit you to only one line in Ontario.

When Im out catfishing, its usually 2~3 of us spreading those line around the banks/weeds.

- Dave


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I fished piedmont last weekend for flatheads and channels and had not one hit for flatheads...channels were a different story. I decided to decapitate some blluegills and use the heads for channell cats, and caught a few decent channells, but unfortunately flats were nowhere to be found  Because of ethical reasons, i just leave those big monster flatties alone until mid-august, then its open season


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here in Sw ohio it is still prespawn for most of the fish that i have caught. Just tuesday, I was fishing with a buddy in buck creek and the channels we caught were about ready to burst with eggs, which meant that it shouldn't be long before they go on. Then just last week we were fishing in a pond not too far from the house and caught 3 shovels, which were all full of eggs. We threw the biggest 33lbs back but kept the 12 and 7 lbers for supper. I think with all the early heat we got here in the SW, that the fish should have already been on the nest but they aren't there yet. But in my experience, even during spawning you can catch the female after they lay their eggs. And the best way to do that is with a huge healthy live bait fish, or a big chunk or freshly cut skipjack or shad.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Here around Marieta and Belpre the channels were busting 3 weeks ago. Not real sure about the flats, still not having good luck with them this year. Guess you'll have that.
I was out a few timesthis last week and the channels seemed to be starting to pick back up. River was going up fast yesterday around here. Had 3 anchors out and, by the end of the day, still couldn't hold my pontoon nboat in place. 
I'm figger'n about another week or so down here and it will be back to the good.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Well - I tried!

My brother and I fished Friday night 6/30 until around 2:00 AM. I managed one bullhead, and a nice 24" walleye that hit an 8" chub.

We went out again on Sunday evening. We packed the boat, headed for the lake, made it to the lake. My brother wanted to try TAPPAN (warnings were accurate...lot was completely full!). We prepped the boat and I backed her down the ramp. I got out to unhook the boat from the trailer and watch a huge lighting bolt strike off in the distance. We stood there for another couple of minutes, and watched as the front moved closer. Packed up and drove back home through a pretty heavy storm.

There's always another weekend.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

PIKEMAN 

There may be several reasons why you aren't catching flathead but the spawn is not one of them. Flathead don't all spawn at the same time and when they do spawn the females resume eating after being run from the nest by the males.

Not all flathead will spawn every year. I got a 61 pound female with no eggs or bruises or marks associated with spawning behavior and the next night caught a 55 chock full of eggs. I caught 8 or 9 big flats and did not see any sign of spawning activity till my wife caught a 53 pound male scuffed up from fanning eggs and very skinny on July 8.

Flathead are very challenging fish and each time you think you understand how to catch them they give you several weeks of being skunked to humble you and make you lose confidence.

These Ohio giants take years to just understand enough about them to catch a few a year. I suggest you keep fishing and wait and they will come.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info; I did not know that female flatheads do not spawn every year. It's also encouraging to hear that you and the wife continue to catch the moster cats!

The couple of times that I have been ready to do some flathead fishing we ended up with pretty good lightning storms that kept me off of the water. I'll be back at it again come late August / early September. Until then, I'll have to settle for checking the pics on your posts!

Thanks,

Dave


----------

